# Tortoise nearly drowned in water dish!



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2015)

So my little russian tort somehow ended up stuck upside down in his water bowl. I didn't see him fall, but I found him soon after. Before I could help, he tried to push himself up with his head. Nearly drowned himself! I fished him out of the bowl and put him down. He was okay, but now I'm worried about leaving him alone! The water dish is designed for tortoises- shallow with a ramp. The water was only deep enough for him to soak in. He and the little greek I have don't really use it all that much and I soak them both once a week for 15 mins.

Do they really need the water dish in there? I'd hate to come home to find that they drowned. If they must have the water dish, what can I do to make sure this never happens again?


----------



## meech008 (Jul 18, 2015)

I think a lot of people on here recommend a Terra cotta plant saucer that you can sink into his substrate. I think it's safer than the ones with the ramp


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2015)

The ones with the ramp are bad. They try to go up the steep sides. Throw it away and get a terra cotta saucer. Sink it into the substrate. Yes they need water available. You're not keeping a Russian and a Greek in the same enclosure I hope.


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2015)

Those bowls are great for snakes and lizards, but deadly for tortoises. Take it back to the person who sold it to you and inform them of this fact so they don't sell any more for tortoises. I'm not going to advise you to smack them upside the head with it because that would be illegal, but I'd be lying if I said the thought did not occur to me.

Yes they need a water bowl. Use a terra cotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate. They aren't using the ramped bowl because it makes them uncomfortable, and now you know why. This being the case, they are probably dehydrated now, so I would soak every other day for a week or two and then taper off to two or three times a week for the long term.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes they definitely need a water dish... but a terracotta saucer sunk into the substrate NOT one of those death traps. 

Not all reptiles have the same agility and what's safe for lizards and snakes is not safe for torts.

I am concerned that you seem to be keeping a Russian and a Greek together. Apologies if ai have misinterpreted your post. Species should not be mixed in an enclosure. And pairs of torts are never a good idea. With pairs one will become dominant and the other subordinate, you get a bully (mental or physical - they're expert at both) and a bullied... a winner and a loser. The loser will become withdrawn, sick and could die. Torts don't want, need or like company; they are loners.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 19, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Yes they definitely need a water dish... but a terracotta saucer sunk into the substrate NOT one of those death traps.
> 
> Not all reptiles have the same agility and what's safe for lizards and snakes is not safe for torts.
> 
> I am concerned that you seem to be keeping a Russian and a Greek together. Apologies if ai have misinterpreted your post. Species should not be mixed in an enclosure. And pairs of torts are never a good idea. With pairs one will become dominant and the other subordinate, you get a bully (mental or physical - they're expert at both) and a bullied... a winner and a loser. The loser will become withdrawn, sick and could die. Torts don't want, need or like company; they are loners.


I know I shouldn't keep them together, but I don't have enough room for another habitat. Anyways, they've been together for a long time before I had them. One does seem to be kinda a bully, but the smaller one seems fine. They sleep and eat together.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 20, 2015)

Wolfie said:


> I know I shouldn't keep them together, but I don't have enough room for another habitat. Anyways, they've been together for a long time before I had them.


Just because it's always been that way, doesn't make it right.


> One does seem to be kinda a bully, but the smaller one seems fine.


I assure you that the smaller one is not fine if the bigger one is bullying. You are living on borrowed time. If you don't have room to house them separately, then you need to find room before one becomes sick and dies... yes, I really do mean die.


> They sleep and eat together.


Doesn't prove anything at all, exceot that the bully is always going to try to push the smaller one away from food and the best sleeping spot. That's not getting on, that's worrying.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 20, 2015)

The water that I use for soaks is a separate water dish. (Not kept inside) The shallow one left in the enclosure is just for drinking.


----------

